# Munster, IN - Munster, Indiana. Western Midweight Poly



## Bill B (Jan 30, 2019)

For Sale: $2500. OBO. Plow side only
Western Midweight Ultra Mount 2 with Fleetflex
Excellent working condition. No longer plowing
Purchased new in 2015
Properly maintained


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

How wide Is that plow?


----------



## Bill B (Jan 30, 2019)

7’6”


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

item sold


----------

